# Ford Lincoln Mercury Owner With Gps



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ford is asking $150 for the update for the in-dash GPS in my F-350.

Just wondering if anyone here has this version and can compare it to an older version.

I have version 6P now...not sure if 7P is worth $150.

http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP...AllProducts=YES


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Can't tell you if it is worth upgrading yours specifically.

Our subaru upgrades are more. The upgrade we did was probably worth it because of the updated nav info. The nav info still has some problems/missing data. We are waiting to upgrade to the current version. Price is a factor. You can buy an entire GPS for the upgrade price.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> You can buy an entire GPS for the upgrade price.


That is exactly why I am asking if anyone has this. If it is just a few streets here and there, then this is simple NOPE.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ford is asking $150 for the update for the in-dash GPS in my F-350.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has this version and can compare it to an older version.
> 
> ...


Did you check the "IN THE BOX" area of updates from that site? These may or may not apply to your driving areas. Seems like a ton of money for the value...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> Ford is asking $150 for the update for the in-dash GPS in my F-350.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has this version and can compare it to an older version.
> 
> ...


Did you check the "IN THE BOX" area of updates from that site? These may or may not apply to your driving areas. Seems like a ton of money for the value...
[/quote]

Ya..the additional coverage sucks. I was hoping for a possible interface changes as well...where I can "agree" once and never have to do it any (now I have to accept every time I start the truck)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya..the additional coverage sucks. I was hoping for a possible interface changes as well...where I can "agree" once and never have to do it any (now I have to accept every time I start the truck)


Not so sure you'll get that.









I'm assuming this is just a new atlas, and not the features they have in the latest cars? The new Lincolns will update the map with traffic info, overlay weather, etc. Of course if I were to spend 45k for something that can't pull my trailer, it had better have all of those features!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Ford Lincoln Mercury? 
I remember him! He's that ambitious young lad from the 1997 Kevin Costner movie "The Postman"
I bet he could help!

Sorry Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ARzark said:


> Ford Lincoln Mercury?
> I remember him! He's that ambitious young lad from the 1997 Kevin Costner movie "The Postman"
> I bet he could help!
> 
> Sorry Jim


Who pulled your chain???


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Dodge/Chrysler wants 200 and I'd rather spend the money on a new portable Garmin or similar unit. The factory GPS is a pain to use and has terrible coverage for points of interest. From what I've seen of the factory installed systems I would never buy one again. You can bet a much much better portable system for a lot less money.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ford is asking $150 for the update for the in-dash GPS in my F-350.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here has this version and can compare it to an older version.
> 
> ...


Did you check the "IN THE BOX" area of updates from that site? These may or may not apply to your driving areas. Seems like a ton of money for the value...
[/quote]

Ya..the additional coverage sucks. I was hoping for a possible interface changes as well...where I can "agree" once and never have to do it any (now I have to accept every time I start the truck)
[/quote]

I think the message is SOP for all vehicles with Navigation. They want to make really really sure you agree. It seems to be a common complaint with factory navigation systems. Standard update/rev probably won't disable something like that.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Jim,

I think you may be interested in this site: Ford Lockpick. It's a little pricey, but it looks really cool!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Jim doesn't have Sync (It wasn't on Super Duty's at the time he bought his), so I'm not sure this would work for him...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Jim doesn't have Sync (It wasn't on Super Duty's at the time he bought his), so I'm not sure this would work for him...


I wish it was! i have been hoping i could retrofit a Sync system...still investigating....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Jim doesn't have Sync (It wasn't on Super Duty's at the time he bought his), so I'm not sure this would work for him...


I wish it was! i have been hoping i could retrofit a Sync system...still investigating....








[/quote]
x2! Dw's Flex has sync, and it is great!

I haven't heard of any upgrades being available.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Jim doesn't have Sync (It wasn't on Super Duty's at the time he bought his), so I'm not sure this would work for him...


I wish it was! i have been hoping i could retrofit a Sync system...still investigating....








[/quote]
x2! Dw's Flex has sync, and it is great!

I haven't heard of any upgrades being available.








[/quote]

Keep us posted Nathan. I'd really like to add a device like that Ford Lockpin.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The only current upgrade to add Sync is a rather expensive path (What other options do you want when you order the new one??







).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer about the cost, but that seems to be the going rate. My Burb came with two years of free disc upgrades so I haven't had to pay yet. I sold my last years disc for $50 on ebay when the new one came. Perhaps that's an option for you if you don't mind being one year behind.

I don't know about the Ford system, but in the Chevy the NAV unit does more than just navigate. It also links in with the trucks built-in speakerphone and can call any POI with the touch of a button. This has been very useful when rolling with the trailer and looking for a restaurant or stop that has room for our circus to pull in. We simply touch one button and call them.

I personally can't stand looking at, having a cord plugged in and laying around, and having to stow away the portable units. I would use them as a last resort on a car without a factory GPS. Actually, no I wouldn't and chose to go without on my last Burb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I don't know about the Ford system, but in the Chevy the NAV unit does more than just navigate. It also links in with the trucks built-in speakerphone and can call any POI with the touch of a button.


Funny...my $300 Garmin can do this (via Bluetooth back to cell phone) but the $1500 POS that is built into my truck can't.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ask you question at Forums.groundspeak.com They live and breath gps.


----------

